# package mit 3 klassen als applet



## Guest (17. Mai 2007)

hallo!

ich habe ein eclipse project geschrieben. ein package mit 3 klassen.
wie kann ich das ganze jetzt auf meine hp bringen?
muss ich da noch was in den klassen umschrieben oder geht das anders?
weil im moment wird das nicht geladen....
(codename="" codebase="" ? muss da irgendetwas anders gemacht werden?) 

viellecht kann mir das jemand kurz und einfach zu helfen!


----------



## EOB (18. Mai 2007)

also erstmal sollte das ganze ein applet sein....sonst kannst dus nicht auf deiner hp anzeigen lassen. dann muss du eben entsprechenden code auf der html seite einbauen. poste auch mal den anfang deinr main klasse...
grüße


----------



## Guest (18. Mai 2007)

natürlich habe ich es als applet gemacht:

package PAKET;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.awt.font.*;
import java.applet.*; 

import PAKET.LIST;

public class GUI
extends Applet
implements ActionListener
{
....

mit init() start () usw....

nur klappt es nicht.... liegt es daran, dass der die anderen klassen nicht findet? wie muss ich die angeben?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

Bitte Exception posten...


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2007)

? wovon?  sorry, aber ich weiß nicht ganz was du meinst. ich hab keine exception.. :roll: 
wo soll die hin und was hat die mit dem applet zu tun?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2007)

Wenn dein Applet nicht angezeigt wird fliegt eine Exception die dir den Grund sagt.
Dazu musst du die Java Konsole öffnen.


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2007)

das sind glaube ich ganz viele fehler....
nur, ich weiß ja nicht, was ich unter codename bzw. codebase schreiben soll! hab alle 3 klassen einfach auf webspace hochgeladen...


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das sind glaube ich ganz viele fehler....


*sigh*
Welche denn  :roll: 


> nur, ich weiß ja nicht, was ich unter codename bzw. codebase schreiben soll


Wenn du die class Dateien Hochgeladen hast, diejenige mit der main, wenn du ein jar gemacht hast sieht's etwas anders aus.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das sind glaube ich ganz viele fehler....
> nur, ich weiß ja nicht, was ich unter codename bzw. codebase schreiben soll


Nichts, kannst du weglassen.


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2007)

Cookie-Service nicht verfügbar - Cache zum Ermitteln von "Cookie" verwenden
Cookie-Service nicht verfügbar - Cache zum Ermitteln von "Cookie" verwenden
Cookie-Service nicht verfügbar - Cache zum Ermitteln von "Cookie" verwenden
Cookie-Service nicht verfügbar - ignorieren "Set-Cookie"
Cookie-Service nicht verfügbar - ignorieren "Set-Cookie"
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: GUI (wrong name: PAKET/GUI)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2007)

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: GUI (wrong name: PAKET/GUI) 
Die Klasse heißt nicht GUI, sondern PAKET/GUI weil sie im Package PAKET liegt.


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2007)

danke für die schnelle(n) antwort(en)!
aber da sind noch weitere fehler....

java.lang.ClassFormatError: Incompatible magic value 1008813135 in class file PAKET/GUI
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2007)

Dazu hab ich das gefunden: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=621395&messageID=3645217


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2007)

danke, da steht 
man soll die 404-fehler seite entfernen. oder irgendwas anderes, was ich nciht ganz verstehe  :cry: 
wie kann man denn die fehlerseite entfernen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

An die Fehlerseite kommst du nicht ran, es sei denn du betreibst den Server selbst. Du kannst aber eine eigene Fehlerseite einsetzen. Ob da jetzt aber wirklich ein Zusammenhang  besteht, bleibt offen.
Hast du mal den Tipp mit der _serialVersionUID_ probiert?


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

ja,
da muss ich doch wieder ne neue extra klasse machen, wo dann das:



> public class InteractiveHelpTag extends TagSupport {
> /**
> * Extended tag for interactive help
> * @author Christian Weaves
> ...



drin steht oder?

naja, er kennt "TagSupport" nicht und irgendetwas stimmt bei der nummer auch nicht.
man muss sicherlich was importen oder? ich hab aber schon alles mögliche ausprobiert..


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Nein, es genügt, wenn du in jede deiner Klassen folgendes einfügst:

```
private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
```

Bin mal neugierig, ob das funktioniert...
...weil in diesem Zusammenhang habe ich noch nichts von einer Lösung mit der serialVersionUID gehört.


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

danke erstmal.
ich hab diese zeile jetzt überall eingebaut.
es bleibt aber leider bei dem gleichen problem (mit dem magic value...)

ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.....
bitte um weitere hilfe!!!


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2007)

du hast den falschen pfad angegeben, deine class dateien werden nicht gefunden, mehr nicht. hat auch nix mit der serial-id zu tun :/


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

dann sag mir bitte was ich angeben muss....

das ist meine test-seite: index: 
<applet code="PAKET/GUI.class"  width=500 height=500 align=left hspace=10>APPLET </applet>

(die klassen GUI, LIST und ELEMENT befinden sich im selben verzeichnis)


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

<applet code="PAKET.GUI" width=500 height=500 align=left hspace=10>Java aktivieren!</applet>


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

daran liegt es nicht   
immer noch:

java.lang.ClassFormatError: Incompatible magic value 1008813135 in class file MAUMAU/GUI
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du hast den falschen pfad angegeben, deine class dateien werden nicht gefunden, mehr nicht. hat auch nix mit der serial-id zu tun :/


Einen ClassFormatError jedenfalls bekommt man nicht bei der Angabe eines falschen Pfades... Er ist zumindest nicht typisch dafür. 

Zeig mal den Code der Klasse GUI. Vielleicht finden wir was drin, was nicht hineingehört.


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2007)

doch, er hat einen falschen pfad angegeben, das applet bekommt keine class datei sondern eine html datei (sieht man doch: "magic value 1008813135" == "<!DO" vom <!DOCTYPE ...)


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> doch, er hat einen falschen pfad angegeben, das applet bekommt keine class datei sondern eine html datei (sieht man doch: "magic value 1008813135" == "<!DO" vom <!DOCTYPE ...)



und wie behebe ich das problem jetzt?
ich hatte doch GUI.class geschrieben?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Ich kann nicht mal Roars Beitrag nachvollziehen, ich finde nichts derartiges in den bereits geposteten Beiträgen.
Um Roars Aussage zu bestätigen, müsstest du mal den Inhalt deiner HTML-Datei zeigen.


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2007)

""magic value 1008813135"" steht  doch 2 posts über meinem?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ""magic value 1008813135""


Und was kann ich dem entnehmen?


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

der inhalt ist ja nur rein zum test:

<applet code="PAKET.GUI"  width=500 height=500 align=left hspace=10>APPLET </applet>

mehr nicht....


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Also aus den bisherigen Erkenntnissen kann ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen.


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

also ich möchte nicht nie ganze klasse posten....
die ist 1. scheisse und zweitens habe ich da auch alles befolgt, was bei einem applet sein muss.....
ich kann es ja auch mit eclipse als applet starten....


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2007)

> Und was kann ich dem entnehmen?
steht doch in meinem post  ???:L 

probiere: code="paket/gui.class" funktioniert so bei mir. wenn das bei dir nicht funktioniert liegt die datei nicht richtig auf dem server oder es fehlen dateien.


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

ES KLAPPT!!!!!!

Roar lag schon ganz richtig!  :wink: 
ich depp habe die klassen nicht in ein unterverzeichnis hochgeladen.
die html datei liegt also sagen wir in .../applets/

da die klassen im Paket PAKET liegen, muss ich die ja dann auch in einen ordner
(/applets/PAKET/)
hochladen..... :roll: 

jetzt findet der browser/java die dateien!

DANKE AN ALLE DIE MIR VERSUCHT HABEN ZU HELFEN  
und das obwohl ich so eine wurst bin  :roll: 
danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Danke auch für die Frage, so hab ich auch was dazugelernt.


----------

